# MSI Vorstellung



## MSIToWi (10. Februar 2015)

Im Namen von MSI möchte ich zuerst PCGH für die Möglichkeit danken, hier im PCGH-Forum in einem gesonderten Bereich allen Interessierten und Kunden mit Rat und Informationen zu MSI-Produkten helfen zu können.

Wir freuen uns auf die Fragen und Anregungen zu unseren Produkten und wir werden selbstverständlich alles geben, um auf eure Fragen und Anregungen schnell und informativ zu antworten. Da wir auch ein Privatleben haben , bitte ich um Verständnis, dass Threads, die am Wochenende platziert werden unter Umständen erst in der folgenden Woche bearbeitet werden.

Euer 
MSI Support

Besucht doch mal unsere deutsche Homepage:
*www.msi.com*

Und natürlich gibt es MSI auch bei *Facebook*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Februar 2015)

Herzlichen Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Februar 2015)

Willkommen


----------



## easycheeseman (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo [emoji106]


----------



## helge80 (10. Februar 2015)

Astrein


----------



## Chinaquads (10. Februar 2015)

Welcome, macht weiter so, ihr baut die bestesten Graka-Kühler.


----------



## lalaker (10. Februar 2015)

Willkommen, schön, dass ihr nun auch hier zu finden seid.

Ich mag die Farbkombination schwarz und blau: Somit war das MSI Z87-G43 wohl eh das beste Mobo, was ich damals kaufen konnte mit meinen Lieblingsfarben.

Doch bitte was soll ich bei den Grakas machen. MSI verbaut super Kühler, doch bei den besseren Grakas sind sie meistens schwarz rot, manchmal auch gelb oder grün, doch niemals blau.
Ich weiß, dass früher rot die Farbe von MSI war und die Mobos im typischen MSI-rot habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung. Aber denkt doch bitte auch an andere Leute mit einem anderen Farbgeschmack.


----------



## Rodny (11. Februar 2015)

Prima das Ihr hier seid


----------



## JeanLegi (11. Februar 2015)

Saubär


----------



## brooker (11. Januar 2017)

... schön das es nun direkte Ansprechpartner gibt!


----------

